# First one in the bottle



## Flem (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I finally got that first one in the bottle---albeit a Mist Kit. Everything else is comfortably bulk aging.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## robie (Jun 7, 2011)

Lookin' good!

Nice labels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 7, 2011)

Mike they look really sharp. The yellow capsules really stand out to. I like the use of them with that label. Congratulations  When is the baptism.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I like the yellow! Nice compliment to the label, and contrast to the wine!


----------



## roblloyd (Jun 7, 2011)

Those look great! Nice work.

I bottled my first a couple months ago. Great feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the wine and the label, but to me there is too much contrast with the capsule. I would have opted for a softer tone as strawberry is a nice soft flavored fruit. This is what is fun about all this. We each get to express our individual talents and tastes. None are right or wrong.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice labels, and the capsules will help you find the wine in the dark!


----------



## wvbrewer (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, They look good, and really grab you attention.


----------



## Julie (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice lookin Flem.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 8, 2011)

*wine labels*

nice job ,even better the wine has great color ,hows the flavor?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good there.


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I appreciate them. 
joeswine- it's actually not too sweet, but I like it that way.
Rich - The reason I used the yellow capsules is that I wanted to bring out the yellow in the sunset.


----------



## rocket man (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice. Great job on the labels.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking at your label again, I think I may have used that same picture on my Tropical Breeze last year. Great Job, and isn't it a good feeling seeing it in the bottle?


----------

